# Apple online store for India?



## ╬Switch╬ (Dec 1, 2008)

I wonder why there is no online store for India?
I just found that they launched one for Vietnam, an the conditions in India are a lot better than Vietnam atleast.
It would be great if we could also get Red ipods and engravings.


----------



## debsuvra (Dec 1, 2008)

Yeah we definitely need a online store ASAP. But in fact India was never in the primary interests of Apple, so a delay is inevitable. 


╬Switch╬ said:


> I just found that they launched one for Vietnam, an the conditions in *India are a lot better than Vietnam atleast.*


----------



## ╬Switch╬ (Dec 2, 2008)

I guess apple just wants us to buy from the grey market as its much cheaper and also that way they wont have to provide after sale service or warranty.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Dec 2, 2008)

Wonder if we would pay Rs. 50 or 100 for 1 song (or even 1 album). they won't be able to sell anything over here.
In the past couple of months I have asked many people to avoid using pirated software, they ask me why, I say there are many free one's available, they ask me what is the free alternative to windows, I say its the one software we need to buy, they ask me what's the harm in using pirated version, I say it stealing, they ask me why should we buy, this time I can't say anything.
And music is available at every crossing at throwaway prices, why would they buy? Aplle is not going to incur losses by opening such a store for India!


----------



## ╬Switch╬ (Dec 2, 2008)

I meant the online store for buying ipods/imacs/mac books etc, not the itunes sore.
I agree that the iTunes store might not work in India, but we could surely get the hardware from an online store.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Dec 2, 2008)

for hardware there are many online stores, but yes an apple store would be good, but don't expect that at this point of time (i mean recession)


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 2, 2008)

You cannot compare India and Vietnam. Vietnam is a small country, India would present a logistical nightmare.


----------



## shriya.shankar (Dec 3, 2008)

╬Switch╬ said:


> I wonder why there is no online store for India?
> I just found that they launched one for Vietnam, an the conditions in India are a lot better than Vietnam atleast.
> It would be great if we could also get Red ipods and engravings.



hmm.. for the mac s you should check out www.macyourworld.com ..  there s a really good exchange offer right now !! i bought a mac air through this!


----------

